

If the world's population would live in one city, how large would that city be - protomyth
http://www.an-architecture.com/2012/03/one-city.html

======
ctdonath
Every few months I do similar calculations (world land mass divided by current
population, world carrying capacity, land coverage at given density
with/without farmland, cost to "recover" the Mediterranean for farmland,
etc.). Tickled to see someone else work such numbers out with nice maps.

Source site is persquaremile.com, worth a closer look.

